# Somerville on the rise



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

I noticed that some of the rain fell in the Somerville watershed. Yegua Creek came up several feet overnight and should send some much needed water into the lake.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Some areas of the watershed received 9 inches of rain...You will definatey see a signifigant rise.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Much needed water is on the way, a friend in Rockdale area said Yegua was out of its banks in that area, he had 6 inches at his place. This could be real good


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Yesterday at 7:00 am it was 8.34 feet low. This morning at 7:00 am it is 8.15 feet low. Curious to see how it looks every morning for the next week. This link is updated every morning at 7 am.

http://wiid.twdb.state.tx.us/ims/resinfo/BushButton/lakeStatus.asp?selcat=1&slbasin=12


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Friday morn I found the ramp a little tough being a loner(Shorty/Koko don't count) It had come up enough to put you on a sharp edge on side of ramp and getting into rocks but still to low to park close to water edge off to sides without getting wet feet. Not bad if you have 2 people. Been using step stool to get on bed of pu (that why I didn't get a new 20" wheel truck)then to tongue and into boat. Risky? but made it for past 6-8 mo. but it's gonna get better


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

It is interesting to watch the water levels come up and the deficit get smaller, you said at 7am it was 8.15 feet low, and here it is at 2pm at 7.92 feet, so the lake is filling pretty fast. That is .23 feet in 7 hours, or 2.76 inches.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's awesome for ya'll ... now direct your prayers to Conroe!


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

since jan 24th the lake is now up 2'-9"


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Falsh, we got another 3" overnight, my numbers show the lake officially up 3 foot since the 24th. GREAT. I heard that Birch Creek boat ramp is now open to boats 16foot or less, a little more rise and the rest of us might be able to use that ramp too.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Well I guess having the lake pretty well to myself is nearing an end but you guys need to get some time on those motors. At least low water excuses may be waning


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Any recent pics of the lake?


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm going up tomorrow and check things out...I'll try to get some photos.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

We usually go Mid-late April, but I haven't booked any camping spots yet because I figured it was going to be too low. 
Thanks for the heads up. I'll keep my eyes & ears open. I'd love to take the kids this year.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

As of this morning, it has come up a little over three feet and still rising....For the first time in awhile, water is under and in front of the marina, under the ramp.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Auer Power said:


> We usually go Mid-late April, but I haven't booked any camping spots yet because I figured it was going to be too low.
> Thanks for the heads up. I'll keep my eyes & ears open. I'd love to take the kids this year.


 May be haed to plan or res since they are still ??? on the parks. RC is not fully open and Yequa is without water. Don't expect to make a quick trip to a RR as you approach the ramps, it's a longer walk now and may be be locked


----------



## edavis (Jun 24, 2009)

saturday the 4th the hump off rocky was getting close to being under water. at that time i would say a foot rise would cover it completely. CAUTION to whoever goes out that it might not be visible, but shallow enough to stop your boat real quick..


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just got back from Lake Somerville....The lake is up almost 3 1/2 feet and still rising....Went upstream to the iron bridge over the Yegua Creek and the creek is out of banks with a strong current flow...I expect to see even more water coming into the lake and possibly as much as a four foot rise...With possible rain in the forecast for tomorrow and Friday, things are looking up....As stated previously, be careful of the hump near Rocky Creek.....Also, I did watch a center console boat launch at Lake Somerville Marina and there was three other trailers in the parking lot.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

nikki said:


> May be haed to plan or res since they are still ??? on the parks. RC is not fully open and Yequa is without water. Don't expect to make a quick trip to a RR as you approach the ramps, it's a longer walk now and may be be locked


 Lake Somerville Marina's park is fully operationa and openl....Lots of sites north and south of the marina and the boat ramp is open.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

KILT610 said:


> Just got back from Lake Somerville....The lake is up almost 3 1/2 feet and still rising....Went upstream to the iron bridge over the Yegua Creek and the creek is out of banks with a strong current flow...I expect to see even more water coming into the lake and possibly as much as a four foot rise...With possible rain in the forecast for tomorrow and Friday, things are looking up....As stated previously, be careful of the hump near Rocky Creek.....Also, I did watch a center console boat launch at Lake Somerville Marina and there was three other trailers in the parking lot.


Just a note not being to sure where you were. The Iron Bridge is no longer(taken down when lake built) but Iron Bridge Rd now ends at water edge just around bend from Pecan Lake (McCain Creek Park to West). Could you be referring to Erwin Bridge near Dime Box/Deanville or Neuman's Bottom where P&W built a walk over Bridge (iron/wood)?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

I think he is talking about Erwin bridge.


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

Somerville is now up 6' since Jan 24th. not bad!


----------

